# Molly seem the specialist



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Well y'all she came back home,and yes I broke down pretty bad!they did all kinds of test. Molly has immune- mediated hemolytic anemia(IMHA)they are gonna try to treat her with 
Prednisone 5 mg twice a day
Cyclosporine,modified 25 mg once daily
Leflunomide 20 mg 1/2 once daily
Famotidine 20 mg 1/4 once daily
Her blood work was even worse today. They are giving this medicine 7 days to see if there is a difference,if so that's great. If not well then me and my husband have to sit down and talk.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Well y'all she came back home,and yes I broke down pretty bad!they did all kinds of test. Molly has immune- mediated hemolytic anemia(IMHA)they are gonna try to treat her with
> Prednisone 5 mg twice a day
> Cyclosporine,modified 25 mg once daily
> Leflunomide 20 mg 1/2 once daily
> ...


They said with how much blood loss there has been already,there could already be possible brain and organ damage.we both have just cried and cried!Yall please pray!we don't want to loose our baby


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry, Sheila! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope Molly responds well to the treatment. At least now you have a game plan and there is much less unknown. Hugs to you and Molly.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww I am sorry i really do feel for you Sheila, i wish i could take away some of the pain you are feeling right now. I hope and pray little Molly is going to be ok big hugs for you and look after yourself x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Sheila. I really hope Molly shows improvement with the treatment.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Praying that the meds brings about an improvement. I'm so sorry you are gong through this. *hugs*


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so happy that you saw a specialist and are following through. Nothing to me is sadder than people who know there is something wrong with their dog but don't follow through on treatments. At least you are giving her every chance to get better!!! Thank you for that!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping sweet Molly in my prayers.....


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry your little one is so sick....its heart breaking but seems your doing all you can to make her better...I hope she starts to feeling better....


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so sorry about Molly. I will be sending all good thoughts your way. You are doing what is best for her.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry about the news..hoping that the meds work!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thankyou all. I'm believing she will get better!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope all goes well! I'll be keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Molly and poor you! You are giving her the best shot to get better and lots of love so hopefully she can pull through. Best wishes to you and your little girl.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts are being sent your way for Molly's recovery. I wish you and her the best outcome.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry you are dealing with this. I hope the treatment helps.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm new to the forums but have been thinking of Molly since I first read about her. Lots of good vibes and prayers being sent your way!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I am sorry that you are having sad days. It was only a few days ago I remember your post about her not wanting to eat her food and now this.. I wish you all strength and pray that this will all have a happy end.


----------

